# Fuel types & prices



## travelling-man

Can some kind soul please tell me what types and octanes of petrol is readily available in Portugal? - We rate ours as 90 unleaded and 95 LRP (lead replacement) but I'd guess LRP isn't available over there.

Also can someone give me rough prices for both petrol and LPG/GLP please?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## canoeman

Easy enough, this site gives you prices of all types of fuel and location of gas stations
LPG = GPL here

Mais Gasolina - Preços dos combustíveis em Portugal


----------



## travelling-man

Thanks. 

I seem to be finding a bit if a variety of prices on the net but it looks like LPG/GLP is about half the price of petrol or maybe a tad less...... in which case and assuming I can bring my truck in with me, I'll be worth me having the conversion done.


----------



## canoeman

Or maybe check first cost of conversion

MasterGs - LPG/Gasoline, LPG/Diesel, Member of ANIC GPL

It's also finding your way round site
os mais baratos cheapest os mais caros dearest
at left top 
Postos de abastecimento you can check locations and prices for every petrol station and more importantly who does GPL


----------



## travelling-man

I already know the cost of conversion. Prices vary a bit but a decent (Italian) kit, fitted by a company with a good rep is about E1500 all in for my particular car. 

If I do bring the car in, I'd expect to keep it very long term so I reckon the cost would be well worth it.


----------



## siobhanwf

You will find that the government site Preços de Combustíveis Online - Direcção-Geral de Energia e Geologia more us to date and it has an interactive map for all areas

the site is approved by the Ministerio da Economia do Emprego


----------



## siobhanwf

Also see link posted in January thread

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/68585-fuel-prices-portugal-useful-site.html


----------



## travelling-man

Great. Thanks very much. That tells me GLP is less than half the price of petrol and bearing in mind my truck only give me about 6 litres per kilometre, a GLP conversion is well worth doing!


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi

I have been using LPG/GPL now for over 105,000 miles without a problem. At the price a conversion is a sound investment. In the UK prices from £970 to £1,500 but i am sure that you should find it for less in Portugal.

Peter


----------



## travelling-man

I've been quoted prices in the region of E1500 for a good quality Italian made conversion but it's a V8 engine rather than a 4 (so 8 sets of injectors etc) and will obviously need the largest tank etc and then it has to go through homolugation and VAT on top of the lot........ I'm sure I could get it done in the UK or even over here in Africa for less but of course, then I'd lose the guarantee etc. 

I can live with E1500 under the circumstances..... The questions that remain to be answered are can I get the vehicle out of RSA and into the EU easily and hopefully tax freee? :ranger:


----------

